#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Rb 433 travando (help urgente)

## UmDiaFrio

Olá boa tarde.
Tenho uam RB 433,de um tempo pra ca ela começou a travar.
Acesso via Winbox,passa 5 segundos nao consigo mais mecher nas configuraçoes.
Ja resetei e o problema persiste.
Se alguem puder ajudar ficarei muitoo gratoo.
Obrigadoo

----------


## wdnc5

> Olá boa tarde.
> Tenho uam RB 433,de um tempo pra ca ela começou a travar.
> Acesso via Winbox,passa 5 segundos nao consigo mais mecher nas configuraçoes.
> Ja resetei e o problema persiste.
> Se alguem puder ajudar ficarei muitoo gratoo.
> Obrigadoo


Olá,
amigo qual é a versão do mikrotik que esta usando nesta Rb?

já tentou atualizar a versão do mikrotik e firmware da Rb?

efetue estes procedimentos e poste os resultados.

NÃO ESQUEÇA DE CLICAR NA ESTRELINHA VLW

----------


## UmDiaFrio

Ela nao aceita atualizar,ou seja,não da tempo.
Simplesmente passa alguns segundos apos entrar pelo winbox e perco todo o acesso as configuraçoes dela.

----------


## Agner Vainer

Pode ser a fonte, já tentou trocar?? Pode ser tambéms os capacitores dela, já passei por problemas assim, troquei os capacitores e está funcionando até hoje.
Até.

----------


## evertonsoares

vc esta acessando por mac ou por ip no winbox?

----------


## UmDiaFrio

Ainda nao fiz o teste dos capacitores.
Estou acessando ela por MAC...Devido ela está resetada...
Tensoo viu

----------


## Magal

Como já foi dito, é provável ser a fonte ou capacitores.

Obs: Partindo da premissa que já foi checada toda a parte básica e primária.




.

----------


## rmj

tbm acho que pode ser capacitor se não for, acessa por ssh troca o ip e tenta acessar por ip.

----------


## Thiagotelecom

amigo vc ja tentou liga-la direto em uma bateria? vc esta usando fonte POE ou fonte normal? ja tive problemas da seguinte forma:
funcionava normalmente com fonte poe e nao funcionava com fonte normal!
talvez pode ser isto!
qq coisa me add no msn pra gente tentar resolver!

----------


## Magal

Veja este tópico: Datasheet de Rbs e cartões.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...=Datasheet+rbs

----------


## Rodriguinhow

Se você está com uma rb433 bem provavel que esteja utilizando cartões, se estiver, retire e faça os testes, veja a questão da fonte e dos capacitores que os amigos já pediram, depois poste os resultados, estamos no aguardo não esqueça de agradecer, abraço!

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Como já foi dito, é provável ser a fonte ou capacitores.



Ja testei a fonte e os capacitores amigo.Mas o problema persiste.

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Se você está com uma rb433 bem provavel que esteja utilizando cartões, se estiver, retire e faça os testes, veja a questão da fonte e dos capacitores que os amigos já pediram, depois poste os resultados, estamos no aguardo não esqueça de agradecer, abraço!



Não estou utilizando cartões,ja troquei a fonte e tbem os capacitores.
Mas mesmo assim problema persiste.
Ligoo passa 5 segundos,ela perde acesso.
Vou em interfaces nao aparece nenhum,clico em New terminal ele nao funciona.
Depois de um tempinho ela desconecta.

----------


## UmDiaFrio

Tirei um print olhem pra vocês verem...


https://under-linux.org/album.php?al...chmentid=41615

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> amigo vc ja tentou liga-la direto em uma bateria? vc esta usando fonte POE ou fonte normal? ja tive problemas da seguinte forma:
> funcionava normalmente com fonte poe e nao funcionava com fonte normal!
> talvez pode ser isto!
> qq coisa me add no msn pra gente tentar resolver!


Liguei ela em uma fonte POE de Rocket,mas ela nao ligaa.
PQP estou quase jogando ela no lixooo..

----------


## evertonsoares

Já experimentou atribuir um IP a ela ou usar na sua interface um IP no mesmo range da RB quando ela esta "DEFAULT" por MAC fica difícil de avaliar alguma coisa, atribua os IP's, deixe "pingando" o equipamento por algumas horas para depois condenar a RB.

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Já experimentou atribuir um IP a ela ou usar na sua interface um IP no mesmo range da RB quando ela esta "DEFAULT" por MAC fica difícil de avaliar alguma coisa, atribua os IP's, deixe "pingando" o equipamento por algumas horas para depois condenar a RB.



Obrigado amigo.
Atribui um ip e acessei pela porta POE(ETHER1)
Até agora está rodando lisinh..
Problema resolvido

----------


## evertonsoares

> Obrigado amigo.
> Atribui um ip e acessei pela porta POE(ETHER1)
> Até agora está rodando lisinh..
> Problema resolvido


QQ coisa estamos por ai se precisar envia MP!

----------


## Thiagotelecom

vc tentou voltar pra versão 5?

----------


## evertonsoares

> vc tentou voltar pra versão 5?


Não é versão nem equipamento, como ele estava acessando via MAC não fica estável o acesso ao winbox que caia toda hora...

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Não é versão nem equipamento, como ele estava acessando via MAC não fica estável o acesso ao winbox que caia toda hora...


Exatamente *evertonsoares* 
Só acessar via IP e o problema resolveuu

----------


## Rodriguinhow

isso é um mistérioooooooooooooooooooooooooo! hahahahaha

----------


## indinowna

reinstale o sistema da router via netinstall

----------

